# Beta key's schon raus?



## Taiklos (19. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich hätte mal ne Frage^^

Sind die Beta Key's schon raus oder noch nicht?? Bei mir in der Gilde und von meinen Freunden wusste da keiner so genau bescheid also dacht ich mir frag ich mal hier nach^^


----------



## Throgan (19. Juli 2008)

Zitat von wow.gamona.de  :



> Das Leben ist ungerecht - während man auf der anderen Seite des grossen Teiches schon fröhlich mit des Lichkönigs Schergen Schlitten fährt, sitzen wir Europäer in der Scherbenwelt fest und warten auf das Schiff nach Norden. Blizzard-Mitarbeiterin Cerunya hat sich jetzt im deutschen WotLK Beta Forum bezüglich des Status der Beta in Europa zu Wort gemeldet und gibt an, dass die EU-Betaseite heute nicht mehr an den Start gehen wird. Das betrifft auch den Versand der ersten Welle Einladungen, seien es die vom WWI oder die vom Beta Opt-In.



Naja, die Meldung ist zwar von gestern 22.00...denke aber mal das sich nix dran geändert hat, gamona is bei news immer sehr schnell^^


----------



## Abrox (19. Juli 2008)

Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.

Einige sagen sie hätten schon einen via E-Mail bekommen. Nihilum soll auch schon drauf sein. Nunja, keine Ahnung.

*edit: okay, war Schwachfug. Da gings nicht um die Deutsche Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taiklos (19. Juli 2008)

Throgan schrieb:


> Zitat von wow.gamona.de  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ui wenn das stimmt gibts ja noch Hoffnung xD

Danke für die Schnellen Antworten


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (19. Juli 2008)

Naja, es war aber eben GESTERN arbend  und nicht HEUTE. In den Buffed News steht da, dass die Beta Server jetzt offen sind. Aber kp ob die Keys schon draussen sind.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (19. Juli 2008)

Alles Quatsch! EU-BETA IS CLOSED!

1. Char-Copy geht in Europa noch nicht.
2. Opt-In Keys sind noch nicht raus.
3. Es können nur Alpha-Tester/WWI etc Leute einen neuen Char/DK anfangen.


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (19. Juli 2008)

Komisch nur, dass auf Buffed gesagt ist, dass die beta in EU da ist. Siehe Link. http://wow.buffed.de/news/6281/wow-die-eur...nmeldung-ist-da


----------



## ScreamSchrei (19. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass auf Buffed gesagt ist, dass die beta in EU da ist. Siehe Link. http://wow.buffed.de/news/6281/wow-die-eur...nmeldung-ist-da



Dann klick mal den Link an in den News. Dann gelangst du auf die Alpha. Ergo die Beta ist noch nicht gestartet.


----------



## Erfa (19. Juli 2008)

Hier mal aus dem wotlk beta forum

 Wir wollen klarstellen, dass es für europäische Betatester unumgänglich ist, den EU-Client zu verwenden - der amerikanische kann nicht genutzt werden. Folgt zudem bitte keinen Anweisungen auf der US-Seite in denen es um temporäre Blizzard-Accounts geht, weil diese für EU-Tester zurzeit nicht zutreffend sind.

Die Webseite für die europäische Version wird von der internen Qualitätssicherung noch getestet. Momentan wird an ihrer Stelle noch die Webpage der Alpha-Testphase angezeigt. Wir möchten euch also bitten noch etwas zu warten, bis die neue Webpage angezeigt wird. Dort könnt ihr dann alle Informationen einsehen, die ihr braucht, um an der Beta-Phase teilzunehmen.

Der EU-Client wird auf dieser Seite verfügbar sein:


----------



## nrg (19. Juli 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Dann klick mal den Link an in den News. Dann gelangst du auf die Alpha. Ergo die Beta ist noch nicht gestartet.



Dir ist aber der Beitrag von Wrocas bekannt dass noch nicht alles umgestellt ist?

Quelle Post 6

Beruhigt euch wieder, die Keys werden in Wellen versandt, ich hoffe dass jeder von euch einen kriegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaid (19. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß doofe frage jetzt aber wie kommt man an son key ran ??? 
sry weiß das net


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

kA glaube nicht aber jetzt ma was anders eine bitte vorab:
NICHT 10000 THREADS MIT DER FRAGE: SIND DIE KEYS SCHON DRAUSSEN???
danke


----------



## Taiklos (19. Juli 2008)

Zaid schrieb:


> Ich weiß doofe frage jetzt aber wie kommt man an son key ran ???
> sry weiß das net




geh auf die accountverwaltung, ganz nach unten scrollen da steht dann "an der Beta verlosung teilnehmen" (oder so ähnlich), da raufklicken und dann weiterklicken (wenn es überhaupt nochn button gibt)^^ 

Btw. ich Empfehle nur Teilzunehmen wenn du einen char hast der 55 oder höher is, wenn du nen Todesritter testen willst oder der lvl. 68 oder höher is wenn du Nordend testen willst.


----------



## Zaid (19. Juli 2008)

Naja habe 3 70er ^^ 
also mit chars kein prob =)


----------



## Wyall (19. Juli 2008)

glaubt ihr man kann die Keys auch auf anderen Account benutzen als auf denen mit denen man sich "beworben" hat? Kann man die also verkaufen?


----------



## Thranduilo (19. Juli 2008)

ich hätte ma ne frage
hab meinen acc gekündigt, der geht noch bis zum 22.7
hab gehört dass die beta keys nur an aktive accs verschickt werden, besteht so die chance dass auch ich einen bekomme?
aktiv ist er ja noch


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

*im thread nach verstecktem betakey such*



*traurig werd weil nicht gefunden hat*



naja tee(oder lieber cola) trinken und warten (aber ca alle 2 min postfach checken)


----------



## Makaveli (19. Juli 2008)

was meint ihr wie groß die beta sein wird?da ich hier dsl light habe 364kb/s und auf beta key hoffe wüßte ich gerne wieviele tage ich die beta runterladen muß^^

ich hoffe mal das ganze wird nicht größer als 5Gb,was meint ihr?


----------



## Blaise2277 (19. Juli 2008)

Der Beta Client ist genau 2.04 GB groß dazu kommen denke ich mal noch ein paar Patches danach aber kp ^^
Bin erst bei 47% xD

Achja bevor die Fragen kommen, NEIN ich hab keinen Key lade es aber trotzdem runter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leon22 (19. Juli 2008)

Installiert sinds 9.14 GB und 178 Dateien (mit letztem Patch)

*EDIT*
Ich glaub ich muss mir doch mal ne 1 TB Festplatte kaufen, alles wird immer größer...

*EDIT2*
Die Keys werden vielleicht erst am Montag versendet, hoffe echt das ich auch einen bekomme. ^^


----------



## Makaveli (19. Juli 2008)

aha dachte man kanns erst runterladen wenn man den key hat?!
ist wer so nett und gibt mir nen link wo ich den client runterladen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (19. Juli 2008)

Bekommt man die einladungen nur mitm aktiven acc?!


----------



## Erebod (19. Juli 2008)

warum kommt bei mir wen ich den beta Client die meldung Zugang gesperrt... hmmmmmm


----------



## Makaveli (19. Juli 2008)

ja wenn ich den client runterladen will is das selbe wie bei Erebod "Zugang gesperrt"


----------



## Leon22 (19. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht hilft euch der Thread hier:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4965928604


----------



## Blaise2277 (19. Juli 2008)

Für den Clienten:

Hier könnt ihr euch den WotLK-Client jetzt schon saugen und sobald ihr euren Key habt direkt durchstarten!
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/c...-downloader.exe
Orginale WoW-Seite, kein Keylogger Phishing oder so ^^

Das ganze auf
Englisch: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/c...-downloader.exe
Französisch: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/c...-downloader.exe
Amerikanisch (High-Speed - ACHTUNG AMERIKANISCHE VERSION): http://213.251.185.206/WotLK-Beta-3.0.1-enUS/ ::: Gefunden von Dreitagewach, Dange ^^

Edit: Patchnotes, auf Deutsch von buffed.de: http://www.buffed.de/features/3212/beta-patch-notizen

Herzliche Grüße und Viel Spaß 

Quelle:http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4965928604&sid=3&pageNo=1


----------



## Makaveli (19. Juli 2008)

dank euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:naja Verbleibende Zeit ca.17h...geht ja noch xD


----------



## Erebod (19. Juli 2008)

wow super thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Næxt (19. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> wow super thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei mir funtzt der client download ned..... da steht immer nur " Name der Datei" ist keine zulässige Win32 anwendung.-.- kann mir einer sagen was ich da tun kann?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Blaise2277 (19. Juli 2008)

Kann dir dabei nicht helfen, weil ich den Fehler nicht kenn sry....


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

SPUCK SIE AUS BLIZZARD


----------



## Bigbomb (19. Juli 2008)

kann jmd. adresse posten zum runterladen?


wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (19. Juli 2008)

me self hat beta kay aus amerika  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berrry (19. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> SPUCK SIE AUS BLIZZARD


Kannst du mal aufhören in jeden Thread zu spammen ? Aber weisst du worüber ich lachen würde ? Alle haben einen nur du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

Berrry schrieb:


> Kannst du mal aufhören in jeden Thread zu spammen ? Aber weisst du worüber ich lachen würde ? Alle haben einen nur du nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wird sicher so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erebod (19. Juli 2008)

boa auf beta warten is schlimmer wie auf das spiel an sich zu warten bis es im laden is ey xD


----------



## Blaise2277 (19. Juli 2008)

Ja.... aber da sind wir wohl machtlos etwas zu bewegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (19. Juli 2008)

seit gestern abend warte ich jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erebod (19. Juli 2008)

leider ...... wie isn das eigentlich bei dem char kopieren kann man nur seine eigenen nehm oder hatts da dan auch schon so forgefährtigte chars wie ganz ganz ganz früher bei wow aufm test server zb ^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (19. Juli 2008)

glaube nicht man muss sicher die die man schon hat nehmen


----------



## Funfrezzer (19. Juli 2008)

ist es eigentlich noch möglich auf den normalen Servern zu spielen wenn man sich den clienten runtergeladen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

wenn du 2 wow's hast eig schon einfach ma schnell ne kopie erstellen und fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funfrezzer (19. Juli 2008)

so hab nochma im thread von blizz nachgeguckt den Leon 22 gepostet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das läuft wie mit dem testrealms, also es ist eine seperate version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erebod (19. Juli 2008)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeed key endlich god damn ey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kintaro221 (19. Juli 2008)

*client Installiert* 
Jetzt nurnoch auf key warten,
Wetten werden nun angenommen:
meine Gilt immernoch 5G auf Montag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüsse Kintaro221


----------



## Erebod (19. Juli 2008)

10g Montag gegen 15uhr^^


----------



## Arthas Menethil (19. Juli 2008)

Funfrezzer schrieb:


> ist es eigentlich noch möglich auf den normalen Servern zu spielen wenn man sich den clienten runtergeladen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du überschreibst dein WoW ja nicht. Du hast nen komplett neuen Ordner der "Wrath of the Lich King Beta" heißt und 9,98GB groß ist.


----------



## Rinkon (19. Juli 2008)

Dürfte ich fragen,warum und woher ihr den Beta-Clienten schon habt?


----------



## Big Tank (19. Juli 2008)

Beta Keys für EU verschicken sie in den nächsten Tagen denke ich.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2008)

kann man sich noch für beta keys anmelden also praktisch darum bewerben das man einen bekommt


----------



## Bihd (19. Juli 2008)

nein beta key sind noch nicht drausen nur für buffed nihilum und sk sind se drausen und wenn jemand meint mit ner mail nen key bekommen zu haben der labert absoluten müll den die keys werden erst nach diesem we raus gehen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja mfg


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (19. Juli 2008)

sind sie verschickt?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kann man sich noch für beta keys anmelden also praktisch darum bewerben das man einen bekommt


nochmal die selbe frage


----------



## Zeyon1 (19. Juli 2008)

Mein Account ist vor ein paar Tagen abgelaufen ich werd wohl noch ne weile auch nicht aktivieren aber als ich bei der Verlosung teilgenommen hatte war mein Account aktiv meint ihr ich hab noch ne chance nen Key zu kriegen? 
Pls helft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke schon mal im voraus

Mfg Zeyon

WICHTIG: Ich hab schon bei der Verlosung teilgenommen die Frage ist ob ich noch ein Key kriegen kann^^


----------



## Erebod (19. Juli 2008)

ja man kann sich noch für die beta anmelden... glaub ich^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2008)

edit: naja hat sich dann erledigt


----------



## klobaum (19. Juli 2008)

Das heisst man muss dann 10GB runterladen um die Beta zu spielen?^^


----------



## Erebod (19. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> Das heisst man muss dann 10GB runterladen um die Beta zu spielen?^^


wie komms du auf 10GB?  es sind bei mir 2.04GB^^

edit: bin bei 50%^^


----------



## Zephryt (19. Juli 2008)

Man kann sich noch für die Key's anmelden^^
Bin bei 2% und ich bete das ich nen Key bekomm, und als ich vorhin des Video vom DK gesehen hab sitz ich nurnoch sabbernd vorm Bildschirm *.*


----------



## Funfrezzer (19. Juli 2008)

ich bin bei 20% *zeit mit urigellerkräften schnellervergehenlass* oha das war lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riku182 (19. Juli 2008)

Also wenn die Quests in Nordend auch so geil sind wie vom DK dann wird WoTLK einfach nur Hammer. *hoff das ich beta key bekomme*


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (19. Juli 2008)

Wo ladet ihr das den alle schon runter? Muss man nicht erst den Key eingeben um den Client zu downloaden?


----------



## Erebod (19. Juli 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4965928604


schau da würd dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (19. Juli 2008)

Lern lesen!


----------



## Erebod (19. Juli 2008)

Arthas schrieb:


> Lern lesen!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         hää?


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. Juli 2008)

Bopah Leute... ihr habt echt nen Schuss!

1. Den US Client runtezruladen und zu installieren bringt GAR NICHTS. Jeder der also nur noch auf nen Key wartet darf, wenn sie verschickt wurden, alles noch einmal installieren. Und zwar den EU Client.

2. Einen Beta Key kann man nur bekommen wenn der Account aktiv ist. D.h. ist er nicht aktiv werdet ihr keinen Key bekommen, selbst wenn er bei der Anmeldung aktiv gewesen ist.

3. Einige Spieler nehmen bereits an der Beta teil. "Warscheinlich" die US Beta, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls sind die EU KEYS und der CLIENT noch NICHT VERÖFFENTLICHT.

... so, ist das SO schwer?


----------



## Erebod (19. Juli 2008)

beta/WotLK-Beta-3.0.1-deDE-downloader.exe     man beachte das deDE aber naja das is ja SO schwer..


----------



## vinkref (19. Juli 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Bopah Leute... ihr habt echt nen Schuss!
> 
> 1. Den US Client runtezruladen und zu installieren bringt GAR NICHTS. Jeder der also nur noch auf nen Key wartet darf, wenn sie verschickt wurden, alles noch einmal installieren. Und zwar den EU Client.
> 
> ...


 Und was wenn ich dir sage, dass ich den Eu beta client besitze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Juli 2008)

Ich warte auch ganz ungedluig auf ne art antwort ob man ein bekommt oder net^^


----------



## Zephryt (19. Juli 2008)

16%... warum muss das so langsam gehen, auch wenn ich noch keinen key hab xD


----------



## Turican (20. Juli 2008)

hab nen WWI Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (20. Juli 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> 3. Einige Spieler nehmen bereits an der Beta teil. "Warscheinlich" die US Beta, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls sind die EU KEYS und der CLIENT noch NICHT VERÖFFENTLICHT.



Du hast absolut keine Ahnung, alle CLIENTEN sind released! Ich habs schon installiert und es ist defintiv die EU-Version, also wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten. Einzig die EU-KEYS sind noch nicht da.


----------



## Erebod (20. Juli 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> hab nen WWI Key
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schön für dich wir nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (20. Juli 2008)

Throgan schrieb:


> Zitat von wow.gamona.de  :
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, die Meldung ist zwar von gestern 22.00...denke aber mal das sich nix dran geändert hat, gamona is bei news immer sehr schnell^^



Ich Entäusche euch alle nur ungern aber man kann wohl davon ausgehen das Blizzard es so hnahbt wie zu BC Beta Zeiten! Und das heißt jetzt was? Launch war zur BC Beta auch 4 Tage nach dem die US Spieler ihre angefangen hatten damit sollte man auch jetzt rechen alspo 3-4 tage da dies nun freitag war denke ich könnte es dann wohl Montag soweit sein oder Dienstag. Das ist denke ich so die Karenz Zeit die man einpalnen muss.


----------



## Funfrezzer (20. Juli 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Ich Entäusche euch alle nur ungern aber man kann wohl davon ausgehen das Blizzard es so hnahbt wie zu BC Beta Zeiten! Und das heißt jetzt was? Launch war zur BC Beta auch 4 Tage nach dem die US Spieler ihre angefangen hatten damit sollte man auch jetzt rechen alspo 3-4 tage da dies nun freitag war denke ich könnte es dann wohl Montag soweit sein oder Dienstag. Das ist denke ich so die Karenz Zeit die man einpalnen muss.



ich glaub das entäuscht hier keinen so wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wir freuen uns einfach so und hoffen einfach mal das wir überhaupt (also egal wann) nen beta-key bekommen


----------



## Funfrezzer (20. Juli 2008)

EDIT: ich bin bei 44% Muahaha


----------



## Erebod (20. Juli 2008)

und ich bin bei 70% äääääääääääääätsch xD


----------



## Venim (20. Juli 2008)

uhm soweit ich das verstanden habe, is die EU Beta schon gestartet, allerdings können nur die spielen, die bei der WWI waren oder F&F Alpha gezockt haben.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2008)

hier mal der beta client

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/c...-downloader.exe 

ich stells mal rein damit ihr alle shcon mal saugen könnt^^

und im offi wow forum steht der auch
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

edit: hmm hät ich mal weiter oben gelesen aber egal XD


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2008)

wie groß sind eigendlich die chancen einen beta key zu erhalten wenn man n normalo spieler ist also nicht iwie besonders viel/lange raidet/pvp macht oder sowas sondern ganz gechilt zockt


----------



## Taoru (20. Juli 2008)

Sind afaik für jeden gleich, ist wie Lotto spielen. *g*


----------



## Funfrezzer (20. Juli 2008)

also inzwischen wahrscheinlich 1:10Millionen bei jedem key einzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2008)

Funfrezzer schrieb:


> also inzwischen wahrscheinlich 1:10Millionen bei jedem key einzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also seit ihr alle meine feinde *grrr*

ich muss wow spieler töten um meine chancen zu erhöhen *waffen raushol und auf WoW spieler jagd geh*


----------



## darki488 (20. Juli 2008)

jo dann sind die wow spieler tot aber die keys liegen trotzdem in ihrem email postfach und vergammeln^^


----------



## Funfrezzer (20. Juli 2008)

darki488 schrieb:


> jo dann sind die wow spieler tot aber die keys liegen trotzdem in ihrem email postfach und vergammeln^^


 
da hast du nich grad unrecht x.x  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## takee (20. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie groß sind eigendlich die chancen einen beta key zu erhalten wenn man n normalo spieler ist also nicht iwie besonders viel/lange raidet/pvp macht oder sowas sondern ganz gechilt zockt



das weis wohl keiner ^^


----------



## Funfrezzer (20. Juli 2008)

kommt aber auch darauf an ob alle die ein abonnement haben sich auch registriert haben ?? dann steigen die chancen wieder ^^


----------



## Erebod (20. Juli 2008)

Funfrezzer schrieb:


> kommt aber auch darauf an ob alle die ein abonnement haben sich auch registriert haben ?? dann steigen die chancen wieder ^^


naja wer will den kein beta key? O.o


----------



## Funfrezzer (20. Juli 2008)

villeicht haben es auch einfach n paar nich gecheckt ^^


----------



## Funfrezzer (20. Juli 2008)

*weinendwart*

[img=http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/915/unbenanntqo7.th.jpg]


----------



## Stress0056 (20. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> naja wer will den kein beta key? O.o



Ich weiß Wehr ratet mal Ja Blizzard möchte keinen KEY XD


----------



## Zephryt (20. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub sie kommen morgen, und ich hoffe das ich auch einen bekomme x)

edit:
43%... :O


----------



## Stress0056 (20. Juli 2008)

Zephryt schrieb:


> Ich glaub sie kommen morgen, und ich hoffe das ich auch einen bekomme x)
> 
> edit:
> 43%... :O



Bekommst aber keinen^^ ich hab  Blizzard Bestochen 10.000 Euro 20 Scheinen Gewaschen!!! ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dass ich der einzige bin der einen bekommt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funfrezzer (20. Juli 2008)

ich bin bei 63% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zephryt (20. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Bekommst aber keinen^^ ich hab  Blizzard Bestochen 10.000 Euro 20 Scheinen Gewaschen!!! ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaub soviel wie die verdienen wären 10.000 euro nich annähernd genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> naja wer will den kein beta key? O.o



ich zum beispiel. bin ich überhaupt nicht scharf drauf, genauso wenig wie meine freundin. kein plan wo drann es liegt. vielleicht sind wir nicht freakig genug...


----------



## Stress0056 (20. Juli 2008)

Zephryt schrieb:


> ich glaub soviel wie die verdienen wären 10.000 euro nich annähernd genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Stimmt auch Wieder XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (20. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also seit ihr alle meine feinde *grrr*
> 
> ich muss wow spieler töten um meine chancen zu erhöhen *waffen raushol und auf WoW spieler jagd geh*



Das hat doch absolut nichts mit deinen Chars zu tun, da werden einfach die ganzen Bewerbungen gesammelt und danach ne gewissen Anzahl an Keys ausgelost, oder meinste ein Program scannt alle 10 mio Acc's und 50 mio Chars+ und dann bekommen die Leute mitm besten Equio, Titel, Spieldauer nen Key?


----------



## klobaum (20. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube kaum das die chancen für jeden gleich sind. wenn ich lese das nihilum schon aufm beta server ist ... kann mir doch keiner erzählen das das zufall ist ^^


----------



## Funfrezzer (20. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das die chancen für jeden gleich sind. wenn ich lese das nihilum schon aufm beta server ist ... kann mir doch keiner erzählen das das zufall ist ^^


ich glaub die sind schon drin weil sie wirklich schon sowas wie Instanz-Tester sind, 
erst nachdem Spieler eine Instanz besucht haben kann man sagen ob die z.B. die Bosse gut gebalanced sind oder noch Fehler drin sind, und wer war zuerst BT clear RICHTIG : Nihilum


----------



## Spichty (20. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das die chancen für jeden gleich sind. wenn ich lese das nihilum schon aufm beta server ist ... kann mir doch keiner erzählen das das zufall ist ^^



Das ist doch ganz was anderes, das kannst du nicht vergleichen mit der normalen Auslosung, ist doch klar das die ganzen Elite Gilden Keys bekommen, Zeitschriften und Fanseiten haben doch auch shcon Keys und mit denen vergleichst du dich doch auch nicht,


----------



## Erebod (20. Juli 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich zum beispiel. bin ich überhaupt nicht scharf drauf, genauso wenig wie meine freundin. kein plan wo drann es liegt. vielleicht sind wir nicht freakig genug...


hmmmmmmmmm könnte was dran sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (20. Juli 2008)

Tja, dann bistn Newb und brauchst 2 Wochen für 70-80. Kiddy!


----------



## NaníNeraThor (20. Juli 2008)

Ich hoff mal das dass am Montag ist mit dem Beta key hab den Client auch schon =)


----------



## Erebod (20. Juli 2008)

dubdidu fetig installt fehlt nur noch der beta key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (20. Juli 2008)

GIVE ENDLICH!


----------



## Mineros (20. Juli 2008)

wartet doch mal ab wegen denn beta keys die werden noch abgeschickt es dauert ja nicht lang wann die ersten beta keys los geschickt werden

es ist ja nur eine auslosung und das kann wahr scheinlich nicht jeder ein beta key bekommen die bei der auslosung teilnehmen


----------



## vinkref (20. Juli 2008)

Mineros schrieb:


> wartet doch mal ab wegen denn beta keys die werden noch abgeschickt es dauert ja nicht lang wann die ersten beta keys los geschickt werden
> 
> es ist ja nur eine auslosung und das kann wahr scheinlich nicht jeder ein beta key bekommen die bei der auslosung teilnehmen


Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Juli 2008)

> Bei mir funtzt der client download ned..... da steht immer nur " Name der Datei" ist keine zulässige Win32 anwendung.-.- kann mir einer sagen was ich da tun kann?
> 
> Danke schonmal im vorraus



Ic hdenke das wurde schon beantwortet aber hast du vlt. die Mac Version gedownloadet?


----------



## Arthas Menethil (20. Juli 2008)

lernt lesen ihr newbies! steht sogar mac im downloader kiddy!


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Juli 2008)

Arthas bist du immer so bescheuert oder hast du nur zuviel Eistee Intus?


----------



## hansdieteror (20. Juli 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Arthas bist du immer so bescheuert oder hast du nur zuviel Eistee Intus?



Der geht mir auch ziemlich auf den Keks...


----------



## klobaum (20. Juli 2008)

/vote 4 bann Arthas  
Arthas wie alt bist du? Vieleicht kann man dich ja noch irgendwie abtreiben?!


----------



## Speedreini93 (20. Juli 2008)

ja ich hab ein beta key!















Natührlich nicht aber die fragen wurd schon oft gestellt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (20. Juli 2008)

Schreibt en ticket an den Modi aber lasst das hier ausm Thread das gehört net zum Thema...
(Obwohl ich Arthas auch ziemlich unter aller Sau finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wurde eig. gesagt nach welchem schema die suchen und wie viele einen Key bekommen könnten?


----------



## Mace (20. Juli 2008)

ich denke morgen=montag=werktag geht es los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (20. Juli 2008)

Wyall schrieb:


> glaubt ihr man kann die Keys auch auf anderen Account benutzen als auf denen mit denen man sich "beworben" hat? Kann man die also verkaufen?


ja kann man..wurde von blizzard schon bestätigt
quelle: gib in der sufu wrath lich king beta gestartet ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yvessa (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab eben einen Key bekommen, und er hat auch gefunzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (20. Juli 2008)

Wyall schrieb:


> glaubt ihr man kann die Keys auch auf anderen Account benutzen als auf denen mit denen man sich "beworben" hat? Kann man die also verkaufen?


ja kann man
 Auf der offiziellen Seite steht sogar dass man die Keys weitergeben kann/darf.



Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...56261&sid=3


----------



## Greyback (20. Juli 2008)

Hm Mace, der Beitrag funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Thranduilo (20. Juli 2008)

hat eigentlich jm ne ahnung wieviel die vorhaben zu verschicken?!
also wie groß die chance sein wird einen zu bekommen...
würd mich mal interessieren, da sich immer alle solche hoffnungnen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwertzuerwr (20. Juli 2008)

Am Anfang erstmal viele, und dann nach und nach immer bisschen. Gibt natürlich auch wieder massig verlosungen für Fansites etc


----------



## ---D.A.--- (20. Juli 2008)

Blizz meint es solle ca. 1,2 Millionen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasus (20. Juli 2008)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Blizz meint es solle ca. 1,2 Millionen geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quelle?


----------



## qwertzuerwr (20. Juli 2008)

Naja, erstmal bekommen ja nur die einen die sich da angemeldet haben. Das werden ja maximal 30-40% sein. Tja und ich denke, Blizz wird da auch auf die Playtime schauen, bzw ob der Account seit Release immer aktiv war.


----------



## Thefreakyone (20. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Naja, es war aber eben GESTERN arbend  und nicht HEUTE. In den Buffed News steht da, dass die Beta Server jetzt offen sind. Aber kp ob die Keys schon draussen sind.


Nicht ganz richtig, man kann den todesritter bereits spielen und wenige keys sind bereits draußen, sie gehens nur langsam an um überfüllte gebiete zu vermeiden


----------



## Mace (21. Juli 2008)

qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Naja, erstmal bekommen ja nur die einen die sich da angemeldet haben. Das werden ja maximal 30-40% sein. Tja und ich denke, Blizz wird da auch auf die Playtime schauen, bzw ob der Account seit Release immer aktiv war.


nach angaben von blizz werden alle die sich angemeldet haben sozusagen in ein karton gesteckt (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und dann wird zufällig ausgesucht


----------



## ChevesieLane (21. Juli 2008)

Thefreakyone schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, man kann den todesritter bereits spielen und wenige keys sind bereits draußen, sie gehens nur langsam an um überfüllte gebiete zu vermeiden



quellenangabe pls dazu


----------



## Thefreakyone (21. Juli 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> nach angaben von blizz werden alle die sich angemeldet haben sozusagen in ein karton gesteckt (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was schade is weil sonst hätt ich ziemlich sicher einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwertzuerwr (21. Juli 2008)

Thefreakyone schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, man kann den todesritter bereits spielen und wenige keys sind bereits draußen, sie gehens nur langsam an um überfüllte gebiete zu vermeiden



Absoluter Quatsch. Es bringt Blizzard ja nix wenn nur 200 Leute/Server spielen. In der ersten Welle werden recht viele Keys rausgehen, das mal ne gute Basis da ist zum testen und dann nach und nach bisschen mehr.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. Juli 2008)

wenn man nun in der beta nen DK anfängt oder sein char auf 80 hochspielt kann man den eig zu release dann behalten oder muss man wieder neu anfangen?das wäre ja miese^^

hab da nich so n plan von kann das mal wer kurz erklären^^


----------



## darki488 (21. Juli 2008)

du kannst, wenn du einen key bekommst, deine chars auf den testrealm kopieren, jedoch wird alles nach ablauf der beta gelöscht


----------



## qwertzuerwr (21. Juli 2008)

darki488 schrieb:


> du kannst, wenn du einen key bekommst, deine chars auf den testrealm kopieren, jedoch wird alles nach ablauf der beta gelöscht



Falsch! Char-Copy geht in Europa noch nicht!


----------



## Erebod (21. Juli 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> wenn man nun in der beta nen DK anfängt oder sein char auf 80 hochspielt kann man den eig zu release dann behalten oder muss man wieder neu anfangen?das wäre ja miese^^
> 
> hab da nich so n plan von kann das mal wer kurz erklären^^



nein wen das spiel dan rauskommt dan must du auch wieder von 70 auf 80 lvln aber du kennst halt die quest und innis usw schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erebod (21. Juli 2008)

qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Falsch! Char-Copy geht in Europa noch nicht!



quelle?


----------



## qwertzuerwr (21. Juli 2008)

https://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion/

Rate mal warum es 100 DK Movies gibt aber keine EU Movies von Quests in Northrend?


----------



## suno (21. Juli 2008)

Zitat:
Nach der Aktivierung ist es Ihnen gestattet, einen oder mehrere Charakter/e von Ihrem Account in das Spiel zu kopieren. Beachten Sie, dass von da an, der/die Charakter/e, der/die in das Spiel kopiert wurde/n unabhängig von Ihrem/n Charakter/en in dem WOW Account sind. 

- Eigentor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Charakter kopie funktion lief bis Samstag nicht ( oder ging wohl nicht richtig k.a. ich hab keinen Alpha Acc ^^ ) weswegen die Seite wohl auch so ewig in der Qualitätssicherung war. Mit dem "Offiziellen" Beta Start sollte es kein Problem darstellen


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. Juli 2008)

naja dann werd ich da wohl ein DK test um zu gucken wie er ist und werde mal schauen was noch so geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe mal ich bekomm nen Key aber bei meinem glück.... naja wie hat heut der Gm zu mir gesagt

abwarten und manakekse futtern ^^

Greeeeeetz Pac


----------



## Daretina (21. Juli 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> nach angaben von blizz werden alle die sich angemeldet haben sozusagen in ein karton gesteckt (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man sich das überlegt könnte ein völlig zufällig zu schweren problemen führen

nehmen wir an 40% der WoW spieler melden sich an.. 

90% davon DDs 5 % Heiler 5% Tanks

sagen wir es gibt 1000 Keys

900 DDs 50 Heiler 50 Tanks

was scho viele tanks und heiler sind ^^ wenn man sich so auf den servern umschaut

Wild gemischt also leute die viel und wenig spielen. sagen wir 50% von denen sind freitags abends online ^^ macht 450 DDs 25 Heiler 25 Tanks.... 

Und wann werden die Inis getestet ? o_O


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (21. Juli 2008)

Will endlich einen BETAKEY!^^ Sie wurden definitiv noch nicht verschickt! Also ich habe noch keinen!


----------



## Fredmure (21. Juli 2008)

hmm also den beta clienten für die eu version kann man seit einigen tagen saugen.
und die leute die die ff alpha gespielt haben, haben auch zugriff auf den server colderra.
was halt noch nicht geht ist wie öffter schon gesagt die charcopys, eben wegen der qualitätssicherung und den umstellen der seiten von der alpha auf die beta.

derzeit sind auf colderra auch nur DKs unterwegs. nix anderes :/


----------



## Hell's Lord (21. Juli 2008)

Client hab ich mir schon gedownloaded, kanns kaum mehr erwarten bis endlich die Key's versandt werden. Hoffe natürlich dass ich einen kriege, wenn nicht, halt Pech, aber wie heissts so schön: Vorfreude ist immer noch die schönste Freude. Ich wär übrigens noch froh, wenn ein paar wenige, die nen Key gekriegt haben, sich die Mühe machn würden, den andern Unglücklichen von ihren Erfahrungen zu berichten. 
Mfg, Hell's Lord


----------



## pflock (21. Juli 2008)

ich hätte noch einen zu vergeben, sofern der von der WWI auf der karte ist und auch für's addon ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (21. Juli 2008)

qwertzuerwr schrieb:


> Naja, erstmal bekommen ja nur die einen die sich da angemeldet haben. Das werden ja maximal 30-40% sein. Tja und ich denke, Blizz wird da auch auf die Playtime schauen, bzw ob der Account seit Release immer aktiv war.



Nein die unangemeldeten werden einen bekommen. oO
zum rest: es gibt zig Threads darüber wo spekuliert wird wie die Keys vergeben werden.


----------



## Preator (21. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Nein die unangemeldeten werden einen bekommen. oO
> zum rest: es gibt zig Threads darüber wo spekuliert wird wie die Keys vergeben werden.



Äh da gibts nichts zu spekulieren. Die werden, an die Leute die sich angemeldet haben, verlost. Dabei ist es egal ob man 2Tage oder 2Jahre spielt. Voraussetzung ist nur ein aktiver Account bei der Verlosung naja ein lvl 70 Char für den Todesritter


----------



## Greeki (21. Juli 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> Äh da gibts nichts zu spekulieren. Die werden, an die Leute die sich angemeldet haben, verlost. Dabei ist es egal ob man 2Tage oder 2Jahre spielt. Voraussetzung ist nur ein aktiver Account bei der Verlosung naja ein lvl 70 Char für den Todesritter



Schön das du meinen Sarkasmus nicht verstanden hast. Wie sollten auch NICHT angemeldete einen Account bekommen? Das ist wie ein Lottogewinn ohne gespielt zu haben.
Sicherlich gibt es Spekulationen, denn man bekommt nicht nur so Beta Keys. Raidgilden bekommen welche, Casuals usw. Diese werden persönlich von Blizzard ausgesucht und das hat nichts mit dem Gewinnspiel selber zu tun. Auch wieviele rausgehen wird nirgends erwähnt, es scheint aber eine kleinere Zahl zu sein als damals bei der BC Beta. (Grund: die BC Beta hat sich stark verspätet, die WotLK nicht.)


----------



## Preator (21. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Schön das du meinen Sarkasmus nicht verstanden hast. Wie sollten auch NICHT angemeldete einen Account bekommen? Das ist wie ein Lottogewinn ohne gespielt zu haben.
> Sicherlich gibt es Spekulationen, denn man bekommt nicht nur so Beta Keys. Raidgilden bekommen welche, Casuals usw. Diese werden persönlich von Blizzard ausgesucht und das hat nichts mit dem Gewinnspiel selber zu tun. Auch wieviele rausgehen wird nirgends erwähnt, es scheint aber eine kleinere Zahl zu sein als damals bei der BC Beta. (Grund: die BC Beta hat sich stark verspätet, die WotLK nicht.)



sry aber ich bin ein bisschen genervt davon das so viel spekuliert wird obwohl es ja eigentlich offiziell bekannt ist.


----------



## Malakas (21. Juli 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass auf Buffed gesagt ist, dass die beta in EU da ist. Siehe Link. http://wow.buffed.de/news/6281/wow-die-eur...nmeldung-ist-da




Statt hier irgendwas zu verlinken solltest du auch mal lesen was da drin steht...


----------



## Greeki (21. Juli 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> sry aber ich bin ein bisschen genervt davon das so viel spekuliert wird obwohl es ja eigentlich offiziell bekannt ist.



Und was glaubst bin dann ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will am liebsten schrein!


----------



## Preator (21. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Und was glaubst bin dann ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht wird es besser wenn wir zusammen schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. Juli 2008)

wenn ihr alle gemeinsam schreit und die energie auf meine tasse kaffe fokusiert wird der wieder warm.. naja is auch egal hab ja mein USB tassenwärmer ^^


----------



## Preator (21. Juli 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> wenn ihr alle gemeinsam schreit und die energie auf meine tasse kaffe fokusiert wird der wieder warm.. naja is auch egal hab ja mein USB tassenwärmer ^^



hrhr der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erebod (22. Juli 2008)

mitlerweile is mir das so egal wie die beta key ausgeteilt werden aber es soll geschen in der unwissenheit zusein ob man ein bekommt oda nich is echt kacke^^


----------



## Trisch (22. Juli 2008)

pflock schrieb:


> ich hätte noch einen zu vergeben, sofern der von der WWI auf der karte ist und auch für's addon ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nehm ihn gerne kannst ihn mir ja als PM schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Àrcadurus (22. Juli 2008)

@ Kreki
Schau doch mal in die Netiquette da steht doch extra :
Umgekehrt sollten Sie selbst, um alle Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, immer mit dem Smiley-Symbol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennzeichnen, wenn Sie etwas humorvoll oder sarkastisch meinen.  =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja aber ich kann dich verstehen bei dem geistigen Düns***** der hier mittlerweile von sich gegeben wird ...^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (22. Juli 2008)

wp ladet ihr euch den cilent runter?


----------



## Ren3gaid (22. Juli 2008)

sry Wo ladet ihr euch den cilent runter?


----------



## Lusor (22. Juli 2008)

ich meine es gibt hier im forum einen link zum download, musst du mal suchen..

hab den client installiert aber kann den nicht starten, es kommt erst das normale begrüßungsfenster mit den news aber wenn ich dann auf "spielen" klicke passiert nichts... any thoughts?


----------



## Greeki (22. Juli 2008)

Lusor schrieb:


> ich meine es gibt hier im forum einen link zum download, musst du mal suchen..
> 
> hab den client installiert aber kann den nicht starten, es kommt erst das normale begrüßungsfenster mit den news aber wenn ich dann auf "spielen" klicke passiert nichts... any thoughts?



Hast du deinen Account per Betakey upgegradet? Wenn nicht wird sich auch nichts tun.


----------



## Drhomie (22. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Account per Betakey upgegradet? Wenn nicht wird sich auch nichts tun.



also ich hab ihn nicht upgegradet (wasn wort xD), komme aber trotzdem zum login bildschirm


----------



## Greeki (22. Juli 2008)

Drhomie schrieb:


> also ich hab ihn nicht upgegradet (wasn wort xD), komme aber trotzdem zum login bildschirm



Du kommst immer zum Login Screen... genau dort wird ja geschaut(gecheckt) ob du spielen darfst oder ned. (Is ja auch so in der normalen Version)


----------



## Drhomie (22. Juli 2008)

Lusor schrieb:


> aber wenn ich dann auf "spielen" klicke passiert nichts...



nur war das dann nich die antwort auf seine/ihre frage^^


----------



## Greeki (22. Juli 2008)

Ok ich glaub wir ham grad an einander vorbei gesprochen:

Welches "Spielen" wird gemeint? (Das vom PreStarter oder im Charakterauswahl Menü? (<- heißt es dort überhaupt spielen?))
Was ist mit Login Bildschirm gemeint? dort wo man seine Daten einträgt oder wo man den Charakter auswählt und den Server betritt?


----------



## Riku182 (22. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube er/sie meint den Launcher also wenn man das Spiel startet das Fenster mit den neusten News.


----------



## Drhomie (22. Juli 2008)

jop der launcher^^  sonst gibts nirgendwo nen button "Spielen"


----------



## Ren3gaid (22. Juli 2008)

hüstel*


also wo kann man sich jez den cilent runterladen?


----------



## Greeki (22. Juli 2008)

Dann entweder Pc restarten, Launcher übergehen oder Spiel neustarten... wenn das alles nicht hilft sollte man das Technik Forum aufsuchen. (auf wow-europe.com).

@ Renegaid: Wenn deine Leitung schnell genug is kannst du den Englischen Client noch von hier ziehn. Um 18 Uhr mach ich aber den DL dicht und er kommt erst um 2 wieder on.


----------



## gOOvER (22. Juli 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> hüstel*
> 
> 
> also wo kann man sich jez den cilent runterladen?



OMG, les Dir halt mal die letzten 9 Seiten hier im Thread durch. Da ist der Link ZWEI mal gepostet worden. Net immer so faul sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taiklos (22. Juli 2008)

und? wie siehts heute aus? scho nen "normalo" da der ungelogen sagen kann "HEY!! ich hab heut nen Beta key inner post gehabt!" ??


----------



## Kintaro221 (22. Juli 2008)

ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reavel (22. Juli 2008)

Kann ich auch nicht von mir behaupten, oh doch moment...
Achne war nur Spamm für Viagra -.-


----------



## Crailiele (22. Juli 2008)

Heute ging ja die deutsche Beta Seite erst richtig ans Netz glaub ich
denke mal das bis zum Freitag die ersten Keys versendet werden, vieleicht versenden die ja täglich xx Keys nur.
Macht euch doch nicht verückt.. wenn ein Key kommt dann liegt er in eurem Postfach wenn nicht dann halt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (22. Juli 2008)

Morgen is wieder längere Wartungsarbeiten - Hoffendlich n Backup für die Charkaterkopien :-)


----------



## Krotax (22. Juli 2008)

Bei mir war es nen Hinweis auf die Runes of Magic Beta. *LOL* Hab' nur Beta gesehen und dabei schon fast 'nen Herzkasper bekommen. Verdammter Spam.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ja.. also weiterhin den netten Loginscreen betrachten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schätze schon fast das wir erst diesen Freitag die Keys aus der Verlosung sehen werden.


----------



## Xybilon (22. Juli 2008)

ach gar nix....erst war ne riesen flut an infos...es geht los es geht los....und nun hört man leider nichts mehr von beta hier betakeys dort....zudem bringt blizz ja auch keinen wirklichen termin raus, wann es nun offiziell losgehen soll....

für mich wieder das reinste hingehalte seitens blizzard.....wollen wohl wieder mal net zugeben, dass sie schwierigkeiten haben, die testserver bereit zu stellen oder sowas in der art...

naja man kennt es ja eh nicht anders


----------



## Einsam (22. Juli 2008)

ich hab nen bekommen schon letzten sonntag aber da mein rechner in reperatur ist ists eh fürn arsch


----------



## Reavel (22. Juli 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> ich hab nen bekommen schon letzten sonntag aber da mein rechner in reperatur ist ists eh fürn arsch



Hmn... wenn du WIRKLICH einen bekommen hast , dann gz!!!! 

Aber ich glaube eher, dass du uns veralbern willst . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taiklos (22. Juli 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> ich hab nen bekommen schon letzten sonntag aber da mein rechner in reperatur ist ists eh fürn arsch



echt? so richtig per e-mail?^^ wenn ja biste so ziemlich der erste von dem ich das jetz gehört hab


----------



## Xeith (22. Juli 2008)

heute nacht oder morgen, morgen noch bestimmt erweiterte wartungsarbeiten


----------



## SOS5 (22. Juli 2008)

@ einsam

wenn du wirklich einen hast dann schreib mir ma ne pm mit dem dann überprüf ich das erstma


----------



## Crailiele (22. Juli 2008)

wenn ich das im Blizz Forum richtig gelesen habe kündigt Schneesturm die Verlosung in ihren Forum an.

aber alles ohne Gewähr und Kugel


----------



## zorakh55 (22. Juli 2008)

Also entweder sie sind raus oder hier will jemand betrügen^^
Könnte auch ein amerikanischer key sein, aber wieso sollte ein Deutscher einen amerikanischen key haben???

http://cgi.ebay.de/WoW-World-of-Warcraft-W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mace (22. Juli 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Also entweder sie sind raus oder hier will jemand betrügen^^
> Könnte auch ein amerikanischer key sein, aber wieso sollte ein Deutscher einen amerikanischen key haben???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/WoW-World-of-Warcraft-W...1QQcmdZViewItem


ich denke mal der hat den von der wwi


----------



## Crailiele (22. Juli 2008)

also wenn ich mir die Bieter so anschaue...
ich weis nicht
könnte ja einer der WWi Keys sein

edit sagt

Die Keys die man gewinnt sind an die Account Mailadressen gebunden.. wer gibt schon seine Mailadresse jemanden fremdes^^


----------



## Reavel (22. Juli 2008)

Wer einen Beta- key verschnekt, bitte an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich tu alles dafür! ALLES!
Denkt an meine Worte...


----------



## Einsam (22. Juli 2008)

es ist halt ein vorteil wenn man auch mit ner usa version spielt....
hab sie extra wieder reacti. um vieleicht nen beta key zu erhalten
auserdem bin ich nicht glücklich da es mich wieder erinnert hat das ich meine chars nie auf einen deutschen server transen kann.
auserdem ahb ich pc probs und war genau 2 stunden drin.... jetzt ist mein mb richtung hamburg und ich kann daumen trehen


----------



## Chilu (22. Juli 2008)

(habt ihr keinen Key zu vergeben überspringt dies hier)
Hallo liebe User,
ich würde echt gerne einen Key haben und würde allessss dafür tun!
Also wenn ihr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  einen habt wisst ihr ja an wen^^

MfG
Euer Freund und Helfer,nein nicht die Polizei, Chilu


----------



## Crailiele (22. Juli 2008)

Blaue Post im Schneesturm Forum:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...00533&sid=3


Die Auslosung wird bis zum Ende der Beta laufen. Bisher wurden noch keine Mails verschickt.

dann mal auf ein fröhliches warten und eine gute N8 euch allen


----------



## Krotax (22. Juli 2008)

Verstehe ich das richtig ? Die USA bekommen Keys und wir können auf gut Glück irgendwann auf welche hoffen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taiklos (22. Juli 2008)

Crailiele schrieb:


> Blaue Post im Schneesturm Forum:
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...00533&sid=3
> 
> 
> ...



ENDLICH ma nen Sinnvoller post^^ thx


----------



## Mace (22. Juli 2008)

Krotax schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig ? Die USA bekommen Keys und wir können auf gut Glück irgendwann auf welche hoffen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja das siehst du leider richtig^^


----------



## Krotax (22. Juli 2008)

Gefällt mir aber garnicht, wenn sich das bewahrheitet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forc (22. Juli 2008)

Taiklos schrieb:


> ENDLICH ma nen Sinnvoller post^^ thx


jo geb dir recht der rest war eh nur spam^^
also die leute die jetzt anfangen keys zu schnorren wie bei aoc die gästekeys
sollen heim gehen

und ich glaub es wird noch einige gewinnspiele geben damit man rein kommt wie bei der bc beta
(war da dabei)


----------



## Big Tank (22. Juli 2008)

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/board.ht...29&sid=2005

Beta Forum. Denke dort wird man dan sehen können wann Beta Keys verschickt werden.


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (22. Juli 2008)

WoW Szene berichtet, dass die EU Seite nun nichtmehr Alpha sonder Beta anzeigt - T-X Minuten - X ist dabei mit _i_ zu vergleichen. Wer nicht weiß was _i_ ist : Wikipedia!


----------



## Mitnick (23. Juli 2008)

ung gibs schon was neues mädels?


----------



## Crailiele (23. Juli 2008)

Nö, noch keine Ankündigung im Blizz Forum das die "Lotto" Keys raus sind
Beta Server sind auch gerade down


----------



## pixli^ (23. Juli 2008)

wir können nur hoffen und wer will kann beten mehr können wir nicht tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeskulan (23. Juli 2008)

katakis1 des gif in deiner sig, gibs dazu auchn original video oder so ? würd mir des gern mal reinziehen, beide^^ sollte es das geben schick mir maln link per PM ^^


----------



## Kronas (23. Juli 2008)

Aeskulan schrieb:


> katakis1 des gif in deiner sig, gibs dazu auchn original video oder so ? würd mir des gern mal reinziehen, beide^^ sollte es das geben schick mir maln link per PM ^^



LOL hab grad genau das selbe gedacht^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mal sehen ob ich nen key bekomme
will haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Juli 2008)

aber sicher doch (zumindes das 1.)


Kinder unter Drogen heißt das Zauberwort bei youtube


----------



## redzac007 (23. Juli 2008)

hier könnt ihr euch die Beta vorab schon mal downloaden:

http://0daypatch.info/include.php?path=con...d=10&type=4


----------



## Mitnick (23. Juli 2008)

na ich habe die beta schon brauche nur noch nen key


----------



## thethinker (23. Juli 2008)

Mitnick schrieb:


> na ich habe die beta schon brauche nur noch nen key


dito


----------



## qwertzuerwr (23. Juli 2008)

> Die Keys werden je nach Herkunft in Wellen verschickt.
> 
> Heute morgen wurden die Besucher des WWI und der Blizzcon bedient.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cháoskríeger (23. Juli 2008)

ich schätz das die ersten beta keys spätestens montag 28.7.08 versendet wird.



Gruß


----------



## Kankru (23. Juli 2008)

Also zum Thema Beta P-Server:
Totaler Müll, ist wie alle P-Server:
Irgendwas Buggy, kein Support, versaut einem das Orginal, Irgendweche Kloppies drauf mit epics und legendarys, möchtegern-GMs, Bugs, Bugs und Bugs! Kennt ihr einen Server wo das nicht so ist, gehe ich gerne drauf und mache euch ne Liste an Bugs!

Sch*** auf P-Server, spielt das orginal mit Qualität und mimimi-Bugs (sowas wie: Der Mob hängt mal fest...), bezahlt eure 13€ und erarbeitet euch das Equip.

Und speziell die Beta-P-Server sind totaler Müll, die versauen euch(auf echten Realm Zockenden) den Spielspaß wenns raus ist und diese Server sorgen für irgendwelche Gerüchte (Dies Buggy, jenes buggy usw. blablabla).

MfG

P.S. Vote 4 Close, weil hier Daten von P-Servern verteilt werden!


----------



## pixli^ (23. Juli 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Beta P-Server:
> Totaler Müll, ist wie alle P-Server:
> Irgendwas Buggy, kein Support, versaut einem das Orginal, Irgendweche Kloppies drauf mit epics und legendarys, möchtegern-GMs, Bugs, Bugs und Bugs! Kennt ihr einen Server wo das nicht so ist, gehe ich gerne drauf und mache euch ne Liste an Bugs!
> 
> ...




Genau deiner Meinung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (23. Juli 2008)

mir ist grade mal was aufgefallen und das ist bestimmt ganz interessant für alle, die auf nen betakey hoffen, denn der lich king client ist ziemlich groß. wenn man den downloaded ist der zwar nur so ca. 2gb groß, aber der will dann mindestens knapp 9gb haben zum installieren.

ist also so groß wie wow mit bc und wird in nem extra ordner installiert und man sollte lieber was mehr platz frei haben. bei mir hatte der die installation abgebrochen, weil der nicht genügend platz hatte obwohl ich 9,2gb frei hatte.

und nein beta keys sind noch nicht raus, aber ich installier schonmal den client in der hoffnung wie damals zur zweiten wow beta nen key zu bekommen.


----------



## Anglus (23. Juli 2008)

Hab den client auch schon installiert und hoffe jetzt auf nen beta key.Hab mal aus spass bei ebay mitgeboten aber egal was ich eingab ich wurde immer sofort überboten ;-).Echt krank manche leute die bereit sind soviel dafür zu bezahlen.


----------

